# Expensive Vet Visit



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We took Joey to the vet yesterday for follow up bloodwork (his T4 looked abnormal on the August 2011 bloodwork). He charged the following:

Office visit was $68
We brought a stool sample; they charged $56.32 for testing
Bloodwork was $128.82 (on top of that, they charged an extra $73.58 for additional thyroid testing)
We wanted his nails clipped during the visit - $10
Disposal of medical waste - $3

Total $339.72 (ouch!)

The only reason we go to this vet is that it's super convenient, and it's part of an animal hospital, but this is ridiculous.

We would do anything for Joey, but we feel we're being ripped off.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I pay $38 for the office visit/exam. And the stool test is far too high. I think it should be closer to $20 or $25. Nails and disposal are the same as I pay. 

I don't know about bloodwork, but when I have titers done, it is very expensive. I pay $250 for my dog's annual exam when there are titers involved.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ouch is right! 
I pay 35$ for a visit, and if I have two dogs, it's 35 for both.
Stool samples are around 20 bucks (unless they are testing specifically for something like giardia/coccidia)

Senior Chem Lab is 100.00

Nails clipped - Free


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the least they could have done was not to charge for the nail clipping. It would have made for good customer relations, but I don't think that's in their vocabulary.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, thats a lot. For just bloodwork my vet doesn't charge an office visit, but you also typically dont get to see the vet. It's just a quick blood draw. Price depends on what blood panel, but a chem10 normally runs ~61. T4 normally runs ~73. Fecals are 22.50.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Same here, office visits are $35, but my vet only charges them if you don't have a specific appt. like shots. He'll charge just for the shots, and no office visit. Stool samples are $10-12, can't remember, but not much. I believe bloodwork is $65. I recently went in and had X-rays done of his hips, spine, shoulders, and elbows and they gave me some antibiotics for a hot spot and my total was $223, so yea, that seems a bit steep...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I sympathise.

Here (Australia) I pay $55 for a general visit.
Stool sample ( a few weeks ago) I paid $162


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet charges the same as yours Cheerful1. They have a 'service call' and 'exam fee' which brings a visit with no procedure to about $60. 
also charge $10 for nail trims, I've had that done once when Onyx was drugged, didn't think they'd charge or I'd done it myself. Real big deal to clip nails on a loopy dog.

The fecal charge is outrageous. Surprised they didn't have a poop disposal fee tacked on!
I was foolish enough to let my vet talk me into a sedation pill for Onyx then they charged for a reversal. It was over $80 and I had no idea I'd be charged that much, compared to an $8 ace pill. 
I dread the heartworm check$ I have to have done soon, routine vetting is pricey.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The $10 nail clipping is a bargain! We usually bring Joey to the vet tech for the clippings (he does a good job), but he only works in the afternoon and our visit was in the morning, so the vet himself did it. I think he did a crappy job. I could still hear Joey's click-click on the wood floors.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd go to a groomer for a dremel job personally. In the places I've worked, we've never charged more than $8 and most groomers can get them a lot closer than a vet or tech can.

Maybe it's so expensive because of where you're at? :/ I pay roughly $183 for a vet visit, urinalysis, fecal, chem panel, CBC, T4, heartworm/lyme test and disposal fee each year. Every clinic between NC/SC/GA that I've been to has never charged over $250 for all of the above when it's done in one go as a "package" deal. Rabies I do every 3 years and get them done at the $5 clinics. Just a fecal runs about $20-$30 normally and a T4 test by it's self I've never paid more than $35 for and most vets wont charge an exam fee for these unless they've never seen your dog before. :/


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I just brought my Golden in last week and it was $154. That was office visit, blood work & antibiotics. 

I know we are charged $7 for nails.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> We took Joey to the vet yesterday for follow up bloodwork (his T4 looked abnormal on the August 2011 bloodwork). He charged the following:
> 
> Office visit was $68
> We brought a stool sample; they charged $56.32 for testing
> ...


Office visit seems high we only pay around 40 but nail clipping is well within range. We pay about 12. Bloodwork is always expensive. paid $200 dollars for a desert pannel and valley fever test a while back. (a desert pannel is a check for a bunch of tick stuff) That disposal of medical waste fee you can blame the city or town where you live we don't have that, yet. I don't think a stool sample is that expensive but we haven't had to do that in a while and I can't remember.

One of the things I almost forgot to mentinon is we love our vet. She is super good with our dogs and we trust her which makes paying almost any price worth it. She has been our vet for the past 7 years. I strongly suggest you find a vet you like and stick with that one. In a serious illness situation they are more willing to work with you and get your pet in now. When we had to have Shadow put down, she stayed late kept her office open for us so we were able to spend the whole day spoiling him and then walked into a empty office so we didn't have to deal with other people and she sat and cried with us after. It made a bad situation so much easier.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

In my province I would say that would be about average for a vet my vet is a little more pricey though. I am surprised that they would charge you a visit since you came in for a follow up. My vets office has a follow up fee which is about half the price of a visit so maybe $30 something. But often they do not charge this if I am spending lots of money already. I notice it really makes a difference the relationship I have with the vet. When we were going in once a year just for check ups they would always charge for everything. Now with my one dog I have been in in more frequently and I notice the vet will often leave off some of the extra fees from my bill.

Nail trims at vets in my city are usually $20 (even at the known to be cheapest vet in town) grooming shops usually do $10.

Vet prices vary alot in the states in seems I noticed when I was in Texas prices were about half what they are in Alberta. I think I got an office visit and rabies vaccine for $35 at my vet this would have been $90.

The disposal of medical waste fee seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in Nassau County, Long Island (which probably explains why the costs are so high).

I also feel the cost of the visit is excessive since Joey's been there a few times already. I could understand if it was his first visit, and had to establish a history.

On another note, the vet said Joey had tartar on his teeth, and suggested a cleaning (which would cost a minimum of $325 and would obviously have to be done under anesthesia). We have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

That quote is not bad here a cleaning under anesthesia would start at double that. I would just give raw meaty bones they will scrape all the tartar off and anything they miss use a dental scaler.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The office fee at my vets office is $46 per dog and $17 per nail trim.. not sure about the others. I always have to think about what I would be paying for bloodwork and an office visit myself if I didn't have health insurance and it makes me feel better!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've been giving him marrow bones. Can he have them daily?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know if there's a connection between a stressful vet visit and diarrhea, but Joey had it a little while ago. 

Other factors: we had given him some treats from the jar at the vet's office reception desk, and he had a marrow bone last night.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NEPA

Office visit was $45
We brought a stool sample; (not sure but no way is it $58!)
Bloodwork: Chem17 $110, Thyroid $35

I think you were robbed! Cost of living must be way higher there than here.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jax08: I think I was robbed too.

Nothing's cheap on Long Island. Where in NEPA are you? Anywhere near Milford?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure. For some reason Milford sounds familiar. Let me check!

ETA: Nope. Not sure why it sounds familiar. I"m north north...on the NY line by Binghamton, NY


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Milford, PA is right over the border from Montague, New Jersey, or right over the border from Port Jervis, New York.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks like it's 2 1/2 - 3 hours from me.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Those are the same prices as my clinic. I guess it depends where you live.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think the marrow bones do much for cleaning the teeth. You want bones with lots of meat. Whole chickens, bison tails, lamb necks, rabbits are just some of the ones I get for my guys.


----------

